# 2005 Masterlite- Better than expected



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

I was in Verona for the Worlds. Colnago had a display in the Italian Cycling Federation area show off their 2005 line up. Included were the new C50, a C50 TT machine, the E-1, the LDV and the BStay Masterlite. Like many, I didn't get the point when it was announced. That being said, it's a beauty in the flesh. Ok, so it's a bit like a Pinarello Opera with lugs or any of the many Italian EOM 16.5 frames with carbon rears. Nonetheless, it remains a looker although to 6was9's point, why stop having Columbus draw the full tubesets? Beyond me but that's marketing and Ernesto definitely knows his marketing.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I think it looks good, too. It's far from an abomination. If the price were right and I were in the market, I'd definitely want to try one.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Chromed Lug & B-stay...*



boneman said:


> I was in Verona for the Worlds. Colnago had a display in the Italian Cycling Federation area show off their 2005 line up. Included were the new C50, a C50 TT machine, the E-1, the LDV and the BStay Masterlite. Like many, I didn't get the point when it was announced. That being said, it's a beauty in the flesh. Ok, so it's a bit like a Pinarello Opera with lugs or any of the many Italian EOM 16.5 frames with carbon rears. Nonetheless, it remains a looker although to 6was9's point, why stop having Columbus draw the full tubesets? Beyond me but that's marketing and Ernesto definitely knows his marketing.


Lugged steel frame + Carbon B-Stay...very unnatural mixture, IMHO. Is there any other lugged steel Italian frame with CF rear out there?

boneman, I guess you did see one in the flesh...I respect your opinion... but that thing still looks very odd to me....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*True*

I hear you and I had the same reaction when reading the news a couple of months ago. I thought "WTF, Ernesto lost his mind." Concur that after all these years, probably close to 20 for the Gilco shaped tubes, it's a change. But then again, time moves on. As far as lugged sets with a carbon read, I'd have to give it a think.

I was prepared to be sceptical but it's a beauty in person. But then there's the money question. Would I buy one? The straight up binary answer would be no, but only as I want another one of his plastic, glue up sets, the 2005 C50.



6was9 said:


> Lugged steel frame + Carbon B-Stay...very unnatural mixture, IMHO. Is there any other lugged steel Italian frame with CF rear out there?
> 
> boneman, I guess you did see one in the flesh...I respect your opinion... but that thing still looks very odd to me....


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

I love it. 1 1/8 hs?


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Errr*

Per the 2005 catalog, it remains 1". Rear end enters the new millenium while the front remains rooted in history. Annoying given that everything else in the 2005 line up including the cheapo alloy jobs have the 1.125" steerer.



Henry Chinaski said:


> I love it. 1 1/8 hs?


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Perhaps...*



boneman said:


> Per the 2005 catalog, it remains 1". Rear end enters the new millenium while the front remains rooted in history. Annoying given that everything else in the 2005 line up including the cheapo alloy jobs have the 1.125" steerer.


they still have stock of 1'' forks they need to get rid of...

I wonder what is causing all my recent sarcasms toward the 05 Colnago... I suppose it all started when I found out that they are coming out with a lighter version C50 only a few months after I got mine  ...  I love my C50 ride enough that I really could care less bout few grams... but that new MXL still chafes my hide...he he he...well until someone test rides one and exclaim how wonderful the new MXL is  .


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

boneman said:


> Per the 2005 catalog, it remains 1". Rear end enters the new millenium while the front remains rooted in history. Annoying given that everything else in the 2005 line up including the cheapo alloy jobs have the 1.125" steerer.


Ok, well that's kind of lame. They'd need new lugs I guess... 

I've basically sworn off Italian bikes but I feel I probably need to own at least one Colnago before I die.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

It's still an abomination - a _really, really pretty abomination _, but an abomination nonetheless.

I wish they'd name it something else, I simply can't stand to see the MxL go this route.


----------



## 2Fast2Furryious (Jun 11, 2004)

*rebuttal*



terry b said:


> It's still an abomination - a _really, really pretty abomination _, but an abomination nonetheless.
> 
> I wish they'd name it something else, I simply can't stand to see the MxL go this route.


Well, it is masterful, and now perhaps lighter...hey, who say marketing doesn't come though? Besides, ya want seel, get a Colnago Classic.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Classic is OOP*

As in out of production. Alloy, as in Aluminum, has taken over, regretfully.



2Fast2Furryious said:


> Well, it is masterful, and now perhaps lighter...hey, who say marketing doesn't come though? Besides, ya want seel, get a Colnago Classic.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

terry b said:


> It's still an abomination - a _really, really pretty abomination _, but an abomination nonetheless.
> 
> I wish they'd name it something else, I simply can't stand to see the MxL go this route.


really...it is purty, but I like my chromed seat and chainstays over the boring mass-market carbon look any day.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Ride*

Got a chance to very briefly ride a "show version" of the new hybrid Master -- VERY nice ride, all the pluses of the old one and a great rear shock absorber, plus the rear is noticably stiffer...the one inch front end allows for some good flex in front, the kind that adds to ride comfort......


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

"the one inch front end allows for some good flex in front, the kind that adds to ride comfort......[/QUOTE]"

huh... could you explain, elaborate? either there is something interesting i don't know or it's just another one of "those cyclist idiots fall for whatever bs we sell them"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

C50 said:


> Got a chance to very briefly ride a "show version" of the new hybrid Master -- VERY nice ride, all the pluses of the old one and a great rear shock absorber, plus the rear is noticably stiffer...the one inch front end allows for some good flex in front, the kind that adds to ride comfort......


The old version rides just fine IMO. Taking away the chromed chainstays! Travesty!


----------



## dodders (Apr 15, 2004)

*orrible*

Its an abomination. I feel quite ill just looking at it.


----------

